# Pif got RMG'd.



## TylerD

So I got to work this morning and there were a package on my table from Courier Guy. Upon opening it, I realized I've been summoned return to Reoville asap by the Reo Magic Group.




I do not really know what I did to deserve this, but I thank you with my whole heart! This is one of the nicest things anybody have ever done for me! You all rock big time! 




And now for my new Reo mini with an Atomic RDA!










And it's pink! It is sooooo cool! Love the pink!

I will be rocking the crap out of my new Pink Reo Mini!

I will post some more pics when I have assembled everything!

Now for a new name.........

You guys kick ass!

In a country where everyone wants to screw over everyone else, it's nice to know that there are still awesome people walking amongst the living dead.

Thank you to all the guys in the Reo Magic Group! You have hearts of gold!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 23


----------



## Yiannaki

WOW! That is a stunner @TylerD  

Hot Pink ftw!!

welcome back bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow! Congrats @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome! Welcome back to Reoville!  Nice one RMG!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

Awesome stuff congrats and welcome back to the dark side

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one RMG and welcome back @TylerD.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Congrats @TylerD. Good on you RMG!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Congrats TylerD and Nice one to RMG

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Good stuff @TylerD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Great stuff RMG

Welcome back to Reoville @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Da, is good back (in a russian voice)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riaz

Congrats bro!!!

Well done RMG, once again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeJedi

Really amazing RMG. Congratz @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Congrats on the new Reo @TylerD 

Pink Reo with that nice Beard of yours will make an Awesome Pic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> So I got to work this morning and there were a package on my table from Courier Guy. Upon opening it, I realized I've been summoned return to Reoville asap by the Reo Magic Group.
> 
> View attachment 16638
> 
> 
> I do not really know what I did to deserve this, but I thank you with my whole heart! This is one of the nicest things anybody have ever done for me! You all rock big time!
> 
> View attachment 16639
> 
> 
> And now for my new Reo mini with an Atomic RDA!
> 
> View attachment 16643
> 
> 
> View attachment 16640
> 
> 
> View attachment 16642
> 
> 
> And it's pink! It is sooooo cool! Love the pink!
> 
> I will be rocking the crap out of my new Pink Reo Mini!
> 
> I will post some more pics when I have assembled everything!
> 
> Now for a new name.........
> 
> You guys kick ass!
> 
> In a country where everyone wants to screw over everyone else, it's nice to know that there are still awesome people walking amongst the living dead.
> 
> Thank you to all the guys in the Reo Magic Group! You have hearts of gold!




brilliant! that pink mini is stunning. Well done on getting the attention of RMG and once again well dont to RMG for awesome work done.
welcome back to reoville @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome @TylerD - welcome back!
Well done to the RMG

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

WoW the Piff boss got some of his own medicine 

After meeting you at the meet it could not come to a nicer guy 

Well done RMG

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Congrats @TylerD 

And well done to RMG... You did it again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Congrats man ... very nice. I must say I like that pink!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

That is lovely. Congrats & well done to RMG


----------



## gman211991

Awesome @TylerD enjoy your new reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow, wow, woooooow!!!! 

A very well deserved RMG for sure 

Welcome back @TylerD and i'm sure you'll be rocking your pink Reo just as much as @devdev and i did the pink Evod 

To the RMG team, you guys are awesome, well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats @TylerD

You go rock that pink beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

And again I say

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pravs

Wow Congratulations @TylerD the Reo looks awesome

The RMG team rocks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @TylerD 
Awesome!
Enjoy it! You deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats on your hot pink vaping machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

TylerD said:


> So I got to work this morning and there were a package on my table from Courier Guy. Upon opening it, I realized I've been summoned return to Reoville asap by the Reo Magic Group.
> 
> View attachment 16638
> 
> 
> I do not really know what I did to deserve this, but I thank you with my whole heart! This is one of the nicest things anybody have ever done for me! You all rock big time!
> 
> View attachment 16639
> 
> 
> And now for my new Reo mini with an Atomic RDA!
> 
> View attachment 16643
> 
> 
> View attachment 16640
> 
> 
> View attachment 16642
> 
> 
> And it's pink! It is sooooo cool! Love the pink!
> 
> I will be rocking the crap out of my new Pink Reo Mini!
> 
> I will post some more pics when I have assembled everything!
> 
> Now for a new name.........
> 
> You guys kick ass!
> 
> In a country where everyone wants to screw over everyone else, it's nice to know that there are still awesome people walking amongst the living dead.
> 
> Thank you to all the guys in the Reo Magic Group! You have hearts of gold!


Glad you got it bud wow that's a stunner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris

Awesome @TylerD,well done RMG


----------



## Rowan Francis

nice one chap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

Very nice.
Enjoy it @TylerD!

Like you said, nice to know there are still good folk out there...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great news @TylerD! Welcome back to Reoville! Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

Damn you gonna need a wrap to hide that pink though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Sprint said:


> Damn you gonna need a wrap to hide that pink though.


Never that pink rocks!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Have been searching high and low for the owner of that pink Mini for the Reo Roll Call. Now found it - in awesome hands! Welcome back maatjie, none more deserving. Kudos to RMG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Welcome home @TylerD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

nice one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DoubleD

Wow   Congrats @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @TylerD, love the pink.

Pssst.... You want to swop


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Welcome back @TylerD! I see the soap is pink  Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

damn thats pretty cool. wish there was enough of us for something like that to happen here.


----------



## HPBotha

@TylerD Thats a Demitris Pink mod if i ever saw one! Phil Bussardo would be proud!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Guys quick question for everyone in Reoville... can any rda work on the Reo is it for special RDA's?


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> Guys quick question for everyone in Reoville... can any rda work on the Reo is it for special RDA's?


Any RDA will work on a LP (low profile) reo. Just remember that in order for you to get the true reo bottom fed experience, the RDA would need to be bottom fed or converted to bottom fed.

The standard profile reos will not be able to fit much aside from a reomiser and a standard cyclone (not the afc).

I hope this answers your question bud?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Yiannaki said:


> Any RDA will work on a LP (low profile) reo. Just remember that in order for you to get the true reo bottom fed experience, the RDA would need to be bottom fed or converted to bottom fed.
> 
> The standard profile reos will not be able to fit much aside from a reomiser and a standard cyclone (not the afc).
> 
> I hope this answers your question bud?



Perfect thanks bud. I was looking at the video from the last time with regards to the squanking and looking at the RDA's I have I was a little like "whaaaaaaaat???" but figured there should then be some sort of a mod that needs to be done. But this makes awesome sense now. 

I take it that if you do prefer RDA over tanks then this is definitely the way to go... 

I am not sure If I am ready to go full blown RDA yet. the RDA is allot more fun with the Coil building and wicking, but the tanks are so convenient with everyday vape. But then again the airflow on the RDA's are just so awesome but then its the bottle of juice and the dripping... but then again I can go the Reo route... 

Ok you guys twisted my arm... next bonus which is end of Feb I am going to start asking more advice about setting up a Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> Perfect thanks bud. I was looking at the video from the last time with regards to the squanking and looking at the RDA's I have I was a little like "whaaaaaaaat???" but figured there should then be some sort of a mod that needs to be done. But this makes awesome sense now.
> 
> I take it that if you do prefer RDA over tanks then this is definitely the way to go...
> 
> I am not sure If I am ready to go full blown RDA yet. the RDA is allot more fun with the Coil building and wicking, but the tanks are so convenient with everyday vape. But then again the airflow on the RDA's are just so awesome but then its the bottle of juice and the dripping... but then again I can go the Reo route...
> 
> Ok you guys twisted my arm... next bonus which is end of Feb I am going to start asking more advice about setting up a Reo



@JakesSA is our resident bottom fed modifier who can make most rda's bottom fed. Some rda's such as the veritas cannot be converted to bf because of their design.

The reo is a super convenient device and easy to live with on an everyday basis. It gives you the rda experience without the hassle of dripping. It hold 6ml of juice ( reo grand) and it's a reliable and durable work horse.

Coil building and wicking takes some time to adjust to but I have personally had a coil in for over four weeks at a time in cases where I was too lazy to rebuild. More often than not, you'll be pulling a coil out just so that you can try out a different build and not because the coil is old or has stopped working.

When you're ready to get a reo, just shout and we will all be able to advise you 

Reos rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Thank @Yiannaki, I am deffinitly going to be calling on you guys... I think the Reo bug is crawling up my pant legs... hasn't bitten yet, but I think its just sharpening its teeth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Va-poor

The generosity on this forum is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## abdul

tha pink looks awesome! hope you enjoying it....? well done again to the RMG


----------

